# apache problems



## empty (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I did a fresh installation of apache22, and setup server-status.

http://pastebin.com/m7ea72ff7 - Theres the 'error' they keep exanding about 30-40 new each day.


Anybody have any suggestions what they do, if I need them, or how to remove them?

All suggestions is highly appriciated.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2009)

Those aren't errors. It's apache checking itself. If you look at the access log you'll notice the "internal dummy connection".

http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/InternalDummyConnection


----------



## empty (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks.

/empty


----------

